# iChat Room



## bobw (Mar 3, 2003)

Anyone want to talk to others from the site can use iChat and go to room "macosxcom"

There are usualy a few people there, sometimes gets crowded.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Mar 3, 2003)

IS there not a way to create an applescript, to launch that chat, in iChat? ... i wouldn't know where to start, but all it consists of, is Apple + G, enter the text string, "macosxcom", proceeded by an Enter, that must be possible?! ...anyone?!

Neyo


----------



## Androo (Mar 3, 2003)

wow you can have chat rooms in ichat?
i'll go over to ichat and enter!
[goes over to ichat and enters]


----------

